# "Big Ramy" Mamdouh Elssbiay



## kboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Since the NY Pro I been watching  Big Ramy closely and I think he is something different to the game. Here is a short video. What you'll think of my boy.

Interview With Mamdouh Elssbiay in Oxygen Gym, Kuwait | FLEX Online


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 12, 2013)

I really think this guy could win. Total package size definition symmetry and a small waist. Ill be there live to see him beside Phil. I think he's the only guy that can make Phil and Kai look tiny.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 12, 2013)

I gotta admit I wasn't too familiar with Big Ramy, but damn, he's a big ass man!

Big Ramy Posing session 3.5 Weeks from 2013 Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## kboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Deam D, am jealous. Have fun Brotha...


----------



## kboy (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kboy (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I really think this guy could win. Total package size definition symmetry and a small waist. Ill be there live to see him beside Phil. I think he's the only guy that can make Phil and Kai look tiny.




hes getting there but not yet lacking calves for sure seperation still isn't quite there yet compared to the other but a threat to come for sure


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2013)

kboy said:


>



Hes asking do you even lift bro to them others lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 12, 2013)

he's only 28 IIRC


----------



## malk (Sep 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I really think this guy could win. Total package size definition symmetry and a small waist. Ill be there live to see him beside Phil. I think he's the only guy that can make Phil and Kai look tiny.



he's massive as fvck bro,but they look this good on there own,when in a line up different story,the quality of the likes
of jay and phil are obvious,but he is a great prospect for the future no doubt.


----------



## malk (Sep 13, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> he's only 28 IIRC



bostin Lloyd is only 20


----------

